# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  tapestry hanging

## lindsaybeth

We are receiving some tapestries on loan for a new exhibition, they do not have any kind of hanging hardware  :Frown:   but, we have gotten permission to install our own.  The best I can think of is sewing magnets/velcro/cleat to the back.  Any other ideas?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Based on interactions with textile conservators distributing the weight over the entire width of the textile via sewn velcro on a cleat is still the most advantageous approach and is relatively affordable/accessible. The details of how to actually attach, adjust and remove the tapestries using the Velcro without having subjecting them to undue stress can be critical though. The same is true in terms of raising them and lowering them especially if they are large.

----------


## lindsaybeth

Good, thats what we did with ours.  I am planning on using two scissor lifts to hang them since they are quite large.  Thanks!

----------

